# Help needed!



## Somersetgirl (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Great forum, so glad I found this!

I am in the process of setting up a mobile catering company. I have used lots of coffee machines before but never bought one.

I do not want anything fancy - just a good basic one that does the job and can make at least two coffees at a time.

I will also need a good grinder.

I'm also looking into the different beans but am going round in circles. I want the beans to be fair-trade, and I want the coffee to be as lovely as possible!

I'm sure these questions have been asked before but if anyone can help with any of this I would really appreciate it!

Many thanks!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Somersetgirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great forum, so glad I found this!
> 
> ...


I don't know about fair-trade, but you want your beans to be freshly roasted.

Alot of roasters will buy direct from the farm the beans were grown (and have a good relationship with the farmers), so there really is no point in buying fair-trade anyway.

An example is Hasbean, who routinely visit farms. However, don't take that as a suggestion about where to source your beans, unless you are very confident extracting the best espresso, as they can be hard to work with.

It's more of a comment on how I think FT is a pointless marketing gimic.


----------

